# Does Nandroid Backup, backup the Boot and Kernel?



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

If I use Cwm to make a backup...does it also backup the boot and kernel? ALSO if I use a nandroid backup from another phone of the same Model and ROM is it transferable?

thanks...The reason I ask was about a week ago I flashed an incorrect kernel and it created havoc and wouldn't boot and I had to jump through a few hoops with Odin and flashing different Roms to get to one where I had the Stock kernel for. I have done Nandroid backups for each of My setups but at that time I didn't have a working Recovery.

I am wanting to try this Voodoo (http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?5875-kernel-stock-EH09-voodoo-imoseyon-beta-kernel-0.1.0-9-20-11) for EH09 but wanted to make sure everything thats working now can be recovered without the hassle I went through last time?

Thank you

Raised in AL


----------



## JB2005 (Jul 7, 2011)

It's like a restore point on your computer.As long as you can boot into cwm your can clear all data and the two catches then restore the phone.


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

Just to clarify...before I regret it...If I try this voodoo Kernel and I don't like it or it acts up I can restore a Backup and it would fix it?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

Depends on what version of cwm you make the backup with. Cwm3 backs up kernel. Cwm2.5 doesnt


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

scarmon25 said:


> Depends on what version of cwm you make the backup with. Cwm3 backs up kernel. Cwm2.5 doesnt


Thats good to know...I'm now going to try to find Cwm3! Any Leads?


----------



## scarmon25 (Jun 11, 2011)

I would look in the development threads of the mesmerized and fascinate. Sometimes developers include a copy of cwm in the ROM threads.


----------



## raisedinal (Jul 26, 2011)

Thanks!


----------

